# Scans/follicles



## Bubble77 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi,

I am just looking for some advice. My periods have become irregular (long time contraceptive pill user). This year I've had a period April, May, June and September. Based on my blood tests I was diagnosed with POF (fsh of 32).

My questions are in relation to some other investigations. I had a progesterone blood test done at the start of the week and it was 2.1 so I hadn't ovulated. The day after I had a scan done, I had 2 follicles on one ovary, one was 18mm and the other smaller, about 10mm. The other ovary they had trouble seeing at the time.

From what I've read 18mm seems to be a good size. So my question is would this size follicle mean there is definitely an egg in there and not empty? Would I also definitely ovulate soon? 

I had a positive ovulation kit test a week before but obviously no ovulation. I think maybe my body geared up to but there was no egg there at the time... Now there is this size follicle a week or so later would I get another surge causing me to ovulate? Also are my progesterone levels too low at this point or would they rise after ovulation? I've read they should be 30 plus when you ovulate.

TIA xx


----------



## Bubble77 (Sep 6, 2014)

Anybody? X


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

There's no way to know for sure if a follicle contains an egg, unless one is aspirated through an egg collection procedure as part of IVF. From what I've read, it seems to be possible to ovulate twice (i.e., on two separate days) in a natural cycle, although unusual. However, just having a mature follicle does not guarantee that you will produce an LH surge sufficient to trigger ovulation.

With respect to progesterone, it is secreted on a pulsatile basis, meaning that your blood levels vary a lot over the course of an hour. This is why a lot of doctors don't even test it. Your level does sound low for the luteal (post-ovulatory) part of the cycle, but I'm no expert on that.

Hope you find the answers you're looking for!


----------

